# Urgent fosterer needed in Manchester



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We have been asked to try and find a fosterer in or very near Manchester for a cat that has just given birth to 5 kittens these are at risk and need to be moved ASAP. if anyone can help please email me at
[email protected]
Anyone wishing to foster will be home checked and ideally we would like to find someone who has experience with mother cats and kittens.
Please can you cross post this to help us to find somewhere safe for them.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am happy to say that these are now safe in rescue


----------

